# Ban list



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Is there a list of members who are banned??


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't think so.. Why?


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

massmuscle said:


> Is there a list of members who are banned??


Yes but it's on the modcp (moderator controll panel).


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Yes but it's on the modcp (moderator controll panel).


Lets just say I like a members post who comes on quite often but then doesn't post for a while, is there any way to find out if they are banned or not?


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> Is there a list of members who are banned??


Next goal?


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

rumbaba said:


> Next goal?


:laugh: , no mate, just wondering?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

correct me if im wrong iv been wondering but why is MARS the moderator banned ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> :laugh: , no mate, just wondering?


Check their previous posts and see if they have banned above their avi?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> Lets just say I like a members post who comes on quite often but then doesn't post for a while, is there any way to find out if they are banned or not?


Check his profile.....


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I sometimes get curious as to why some members who I tend to seek out get banned. Usually the gold members, but other knowledgeable members. Then have to trawl through posts to find out what led to the ban. Not really important, I'm just a nosy bugger.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

rumbaba said:


> Yeah, I sometimes get curious as to why some members who I tend to seek out get banned. Usually the gold members, but other knowledgeable members. Then have to trawl through posts to find out what led to the ban. Not really important, I'm just a nosy bugger.


This is why I asked really!


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

We have a thing called the pubwatch in my town (not sure if its a nationwide thing?) and there is a list on the front of every bar of people who are banned.

Everyone stops to read it before they enter the bar, can't be anything but noisiness really. I'm always curious about these things, I guess i'm just a noise bas7ard really!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> We have a thing called the pubwatch in my town (not sure if its a nationwide thing?) and there is a list on the front of every bar of people who are banned.
> 
> Everyone stops to read it before they enter the bar, can't be anything but noisiness really. I'm always curious about these things, I guess i'm just a noise bas7ard really!!


Me too, so who are you on about?


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Me too, so who are you on about?


I'm doing the 20week bulk comp, and there were a couple guys who entered into it who are now banned, I was just wondering which ones were banned?

Also would like to know why but I guess that's just out of the question!!:laugh:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> correct me if im wrong iv been wondering but why is MARS the moderator banned ?


I've also been wondering this bit usually get shouted at for asking about others lol


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

I think I'm turning into this guy!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

m575 said:


> I've also been wondering this bit usually get shouted at for asking about others lol


I asked in some thread but was ignored :sad:


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

As members do we not have a right to know?

I've read a lot of people asking about Mars.

I understand he was a highly respected member of the board who helped a lot of guys out with recovery ect..

Surely if a member such as this is banned guys are rightly going to ask why.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There was once a list of banned members but the MOD team decided it raised more questions than answers so it was ended.

The thing people need to realise is that we never ban anyone with out good reason and sometimes the banned member would rather the whole board didn't know the reason for the ban.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Someone may also get banned on their own request I suppose. Odd, but would help keep them off the forum if they had other stuff to concentrate on


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

massmuscle said:


> Lets just say I like a members post who comes on quite often but then doesn't post for a while, is there any way to find out if they are banned or not?


If you go to their profile it should say "banned" where their profile pic normally is I believe. Or click on any of their forum posts and again, you can see "banned" where their avvy is.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

massmuscle said:


> *As members do we not have a right to know?*
> 
> I've read a lot of people asking about Mars.
> 
> ...


Why??? Serious question why do you feel you have the right to know ??


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> Someone may also get banned on their own request I suppose. Odd, but would help keep them off the forum if they had other stuff to concentrate on


But isn't the easiest option to just not come on here. Unless there is something compelling you to log in, surely a degree of will power must applied by the person, if, after all they have more pressing matters at hand one can only assume that they are important enough that that person must be able to call upon their will power in order to accomplish their goal off the board.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> But isn't the easiest option to just not come on here. Unless there is something compelling you to log in, surely a degree of will power must applied by the person, if, after all they have more pressing matters at hand one can only assume that they are important enough that that person must be able to call upon their will power in order to accomplish their goal off the board.


Some people have issues, mish


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> Some people have issues, mish


OP clearly has an issue with his next cycle


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Why??? Serious question why do you feel you have the right to know ??


Cause it satisfies my curiosity and I can sleep better at night.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

massmuscle said:


> Cause it satisfies my curiosity and I can sleep better at night.


Hot milk works well


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Hot milk works well


I'll try that mate cheers! :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it's ok to ask about a member as in 'oh is so and so banned' but not ok to make judgement why they should or shouldn't have been banned.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think if it's a mod that's banned then it's going to be a bit more interesting to everyone than if it was any old tom dick or Harry to be honest


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just PM @Lorian and ask.

Don't make threads as it increases speculation and rumour.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Just PM @Lorian and ask.
> 
> Don't make threads as it increases speculation and rumour.


Tbh, I think he has better things to do than fuel more gossip and nosiness! :laugh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

resten said:


> Someone may also get banned on their own request I suppose. Odd, but would help keep them off the forum if they had other stuff to concentrate on





Mish said:


> But isn't the easiest option to just not come on here. Unless there is something compelling you to log in, surely a degree of will power must applied by the person, if, after all they have more pressing matters at hand one can only assume that they are important enough that that person must be able to call upon their will power in order to accomplish their goal off the board.


To be fair we do get quite a few requests from people to be banned for that reason - I think forums can be pretty addictive and habitual, more so than many people who are actually hooked on them necessarily realise - just think how many people seem to have to log on every day and comment, is obvious by how many members here are active daily who don't have to be... the only ones who actually HAVE to be active daily are mods, admin and sponsors... everyone else is here purely because they are drawn to be, and sometimes that pull is a distraction from other stuff, I do understand the requests to self-ban.

In respect of the original question and a ban list, we did try it before but it didn't have a positive effect - other people started to make wild and unfounded speculation and comments about those already banned, and on more than one occasion that spilled to other forums where banned members from here still post, and it reignited old issues for some people... also led to some people on here clinging to the past and past gripes. Seems better all round with no list IMO.

If someone wants to check to see if another member is banned all they have to do is go that persons profile, no need for a list to see anyway.


----------

